# Poloron Stallion Twin 8 HP



## dpeppel (Sep 18, 2016)

My dad handed me down a Poloron riding lawn mower that his father had purchased back in the mid 70's (we think it's a '74). I remember my dad cutting the lawn with this mower a couple of times and am excited to have the opportunity to be able to cut my lawn with the same machine.

The last time this mower was in use had to be in mid to late 80's. While I do not have a lot of knowledge when it comes to machines/engines, I find myself becoming more intrigued with how things operate and would like to get this riding mower back where it needs to be... out of the garage and on my lawn cutting grass!

Before I get too deep into this project, does anyone have any tips as to what I should be looking out for? I'm planning on disassembling the majority of the parts in order to give them a good cleaning.

One issue I do need help on is deciding how to best fix a leak issue from the exhaust pipe. It appears as if part of the metal plate that is screwed on to the side of the mower that separates the engine from the exhaust pipe has corroded a bit and some exhaust is seeping out of this area vs. completely exiting the exhaust pipe.

Attached are a few pics of the mower with a pic of the metal plate that separates the engine from the exhaust pipe. Any advice/tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, that's not the right exhaust,for sure! 
There should be an adapter plate that is threaded for the proper size pipe,or a muffler that bolts directly to the engine,with the 2 bolts.
It's a Briggs/Stratton 8hp engine,so if you get the model,and serial,and type #s off the engine ,you can find it on Partstree.com.


----------

